# Canopy trouble......



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all! 

I was curious if anyone can point me in the right direction for the Ju-87 D-5 canopy replacement. 

My grandma is getting older, and she threw all of it out today well I was in school. I was planning on masking it and painting but I came home to find she threw the bag out and the garbage truck already came...

If someone can point me in the right direction it'd be appreciated


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

Harry try to this...

Squadron.com


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

It might be easier to check some of the model web sites, to see if, for example, Squadron produce a canopy. They'll normally be listed under the scale, and 'Detailing parts - canopies' or something similar. It might also have 'Vac form' included in the name, which just means it's made by vacuum forming. Another canopy source, again vac form, is Ventura, and there are others, probably Aires, Aeroclub etc.
Other than that, it's write/ e-mail to Revell(?) and request a replacement part. But, as you probably know, this can take some time! I've been waiting abou t6 weeks so far, for a replacement for a missing part from Airfix. BTW, quote the kit name, number and scale, and the part number and description when requesting a part from the manufacturer.Oh, and ask for a replacement Grandma!!
EDIT : Posted at the same time as Doctor Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree, your Grandma shoud be punished.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok  

What's the deal with vacuform? Anything special?


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

Definitely punish your grandma (or get a replacement) 

You need to contact the following person:

Angie Pannarale
Revell USA

her email is: [email protected]

Simply provide Angie with the Kit # and ask her if the kit is still in production and if not, is it likely that they still have replacement parts. If she refers you to the Revell Website to order a replacement part, politely tell her that you don;t want to waste 3 months waiting for an official reply that says your kit is discontinued.  

I took a close look at the instructions in your build thread and that kit is a Revell-Monogram kit which SHOULD be handled thru Revell USA so Angie is the right person to contact.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll try that too. Sending it now. Thanks Dwight!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I'll try that too. Sending it now. Thanks Dwight!



Let me know what Angie says.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Great info there Dwight. BTW H, if you have to get a vac form, don't worry. They are rigid enough to be handled as normal, although they will need trimming from the surrounding excess plastic, and the great benefit is the virtually scale thickness, and fantastic clarity. Also, I gave a wrong name in my previous post, instead of 'Ventura', it should read 'Falcon vax' . Sorry, my brain was in 'neutral' I think!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

So if worst comes to worst I'll just purchase squadrons. It's only 7 dollars. w/ shipping.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great info there Dwight.




 Angie is just going to LOVE that I gave her email out.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Jokes on you. I mentioned your name, username, address....  Just kidding


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Jokes on you. I mentioned your name, username, address....  Just kidding



That's one way to make sure she does NOT answer your email.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

Are we talking about the conopy for Harrison or you are trying to date them?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Prompt response

12-15-9



Harrison,



To all Retailers/Dealers and Consumers:



If you reside in the US and Canada you can order online by going to our website.



Parts can be ordered at no charge off our website by going to www.revell.com. On home page click “Online catalog”. At next screen scroll down until you see, on the left side, the word “parts”. Click on Parts”. ** On next screen choose category: “Replacement Decal”, “Replacement Parts” or “Instruction sheet”; complete required information for all fields. ** This step needs to be repeated if ordering more parts.



Each time another part is ordered, add to cart by clicking on blue ‘add to cart’ button. This will take you to a new screen to order another part. If you want to order something other than another part, it is necessary to click on the word ‘Parts’ again which will again bring up screen to select “Replacement Decal”, “Replacement Parts” or “Instruction sheet”.



When all parts have been ordered and added to cart, scroll to the top of the page and click on flashing shopping cart icon to review your order. If satisfactory, click on the yellow “checkout” banner. This will take you to the screen to log in as an Existing User or register as a New User. If you have ordered from us in the past, enter your User Name and Password and continue on with the next several screens until your order is complete. If you are a new user DO NOT ENTER A USER NAME OR PASSWORD at this screen-User Name and Password will be created when registering for the first time.



There are no guarantees parts/decal/instructions will be available for any kit discontinued over two years. If the parts/decals/instructions you requested are in stock they will be sent to you. If they are not, we will notify you, under separate cover, either by an email, if provided or a Post Card. 



Please note: All Revell of Germany part requests are processed by the Revell U.S. office. Parts requests are accumulated and sent to Germany for fulfillment on a periodic basis. Kindly allow 10 -12 weeks for receipt of your order.



Regards,

Revell Inc

Consumer Services


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Are we talking about the conopy for Harrison or you are trying to date them?



ROTFLMAO .....


@Harrison,

That's the EXACT reply I got - All you can do is go ahead and submit the order and be PATIENT. Revell is NOT fast about replying.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea that's what I did do. 

But I'll probably end up ordering the vacuform tonight..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Bit of a sad tail H, I hope it all works out for you


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! Vacuform only takes 6-8 days.... so over my christmas break I can work on it. Well between x-mas and new years.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I got Revell's replacement but they forgot the F*CKING canopy. 

They put in the flame dampers but forgot the dam canopy.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Well I got Revell's replacement but they forgot the F*CKING canopy.
> 
> They put in the flame dampers but forgot the dam canopy.



Amazing that you got ANYTHING that fast. 

Just send in another order.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea that's what I ended up doing. If I don't get it by January 5th-8th I am ordering Vacuform.


----------

